# does some1 get these yahoo invitations to join adult dating groups?



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

does someone receives these invitations? is this spam or what exactly?


Begin forwarded message (to me):

From: Yahoo! Groups Invitation <[email protected]>
Subject: [email protected] has invited you to join adult-dating-xx-100977
Date: May 28, 2018 at 14:03:47 CDT
To: [email protected]
Reply-To: confirm-in[email protected]yahoogroups.com




This invitation expires in 30 days.
June 27, 2018 7:03:46 PM UTC



You have been invited to join adult-dating-xx-100977 group!


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Could be spam but did a quick search and the naming convention seems like a real thing if you go to yahoogroups.com and search for adult dating.

I just don't know why you are touring yourself. You know who he is, what he is doing, etc. I would stop looking and stop talking or doing anything for this fool and stop inflicting pain upon yourself.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Yes I started getting those a few weeks ago. Different email for the invite and group number adult-dating-xx-103168. Its spam.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I get lots of adult spam. I'm pretty sure in one case (based on language) that a German mailing list I was part of for work got hacked.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

It's amazing, when I go into my junk mail folder there are so many hot young women looking to have sex tonight. This is why I try not to give out my email address when possible, same with phone numbers. When I go to a store and they ask, my email address is [email protected] I spell if for them letter by letter usually some in line gets it but the cashier doesn't, and when they ask for my number it's 867-5309.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Just spam. Probably with a deadly payload.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

I get tons of them.


----------

